# Macro Extension Tubes



## blueguy20 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im looking into Macro extension tubes and they seem great for getting that frame filling shot for a subject. I just cant seem to distinguish a good set from the rest. I was looking at the:  	 		  		 		 			 			 			 				 					* Zeikos 							 						 						AF Macro Extension Tube Set - 12mm, 20mm, and 36mm Tube*

*and
*

Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Nikon AF Mount.

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## LittleMike (Mar 19, 2011)

As far as I can tell, just make sure you get ones with the electrical contacts. Otherwise, you won't be able to set your aperture unless you have a manual lens. Since there isn't any glass in them, one set won't degrade image quality more or less than another. I personally have these:

Amazon.com: Opteka Auto Focus DG Macro Extension Tube Set for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics

They do great for my needs. It seems that the main reason for price differences between brands is the build quality. That being said, I'm still very pleased with mine.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 19, 2011)

^
Exactly

I have these:
MCAETEOSP Pro Optic Budget Auto Extention Tube Set for Canon EOS SLR Cameras

And they're just fine.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 19, 2011)

I personally have several brands of extension tubes.  Canon, Kenko, and Pro-optic.  I honestly don't pay any attention to which ones I grab.  They all work well for my needs.


----------



## Edsport (Mar 20, 2011)

LittleMike said:


> As far as I can tell, just make sure you get ones with the electrical contacts. Otherwise, you won't be able to set your aperture unless you have a manual lens. Since there isn't any glass in them, one set won't degrade image quality more or less than another. I personally have these:
> 
> Amazon.com: Opteka Auto Focus DG Macro Extension Tube Set for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics
> 
> They do great for my needs. It seems that the main reason for price differences between brands is the build quality. That being said, I'm still very pleased with mine.



To set the aperture with extension tubes that don't have electrical contacts you can set the aperture on the camera, hold in the depth of field button and while keeping in on the button remove the lens from the camera. The aperture will be set. Now just screw the lens on your tubes...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 20, 2011)

Edsport said:


> LittleMike said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I can tell, just make sure you get ones with the electrical contacts. Otherwise, you won't be able to set your aperture unless you have a manual lens. Since there isn't any glass in them, one set won't degrade image quality more or less than another. I personally have these:
> ...




In addition to this technique, you can also buy a reverse ring and set aperture using the same method. ( Reverse rings are probably around $10 )


----------



## blueguy20 (Mar 29, 2011)

So there is no ideal or preferred brand or set of extension tubes? Just a pick and choose assortment of brands and sets?


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2011)

Provided that they have the electrical contacts there shouldn't be any problem with different brand extension tubes at all. Optically speaking they are just empty tubes so image quality is 100% equal across the board for them. 

Kenko are popular because the brand is well known and the build quality is known to be very good (in fact I know some who own Kenko and Canon (overpriced) tubes who think that the canon could even be rebranded kenkos the build is so similar). Other brands can be more limited because fewer have heard of them and so can't vouch for things such as build quality.


----------



## Breaux (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a cheap set of extension tubes that do the job just fine, but the build quality is below par: they're fairly tricky to get on and off.  As others have said, image quality doesn't depend on the quality of the extension tubes, but you might want to pay more for durability and ease-of-use.


----------



## Link Delight Online Shop (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a *Auto Focus Macro Extension Tube Set for Nikon Camera*, are you interested in it?


----------



## CameraFu (Oct 23, 2013)

Have those, and they should work fine.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 24, 2013)

This thread is a couple years old but here's an auto focus set that is cheap. A 13mm, 21mm and a 31mm for $24.90. Free shipping...

Macro Extension Tube Ring Plastic Mount Auto Focus AF for Canon EOS EF EF S | eBay


----------



## andrewochs615 (Oct 24, 2013)

Little rule of thumb is the cheaper ones don't have the electronical contacts normally. I have the set of Kenko extension tubes, they were $200 but worth it if you are new to macro like I am.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 24, 2013)

is there any formula that says a Xmm tube with increase the macro by 1:Y?


For example, my 70mm lens does 1:2.7  I'd like to get a little more reach to get it down to at least 1:1.  What would I need in that case?


----------



## Edsport (Oct 25, 2013)

andrewochs615 said:


> Little rule of thumb is the cheaper ones don't have the electronical contacts normally. I have the set of Kenko extension tubes, they were $200 but worth it if you are new to macro like I am.


The ones for $24.90 have electrical contacts...


----------

